# Ringed X.x



## Alex Saab (Jun 12, 2008)

I got red ringed.
The Three flashing lights of hell.
I checked the Xbox site, did what they told me.
The warranty is expired, so I might not be able to send it in.
Is there anything I can do?
At all?


----------



## Eevee (Jun 12, 2008)

Time to buy a new one!  Enjoy your quality Microsoft hardware.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 12, 2008)

Call them and see if they'll fix it anyway. (Sometimes they do.)

Worst that could happen? They tell you "no" and you have to buy a new one.


----------



## Alex Saab (Jun 12, 2008)

*Sniffle* It starting to look like that...But wait! The powers of Raptor Jesus has once again, Saved my Xbox 360.
How, Is still a mystery to me.

I Waited like ten minutes, tried it twice more, watched it fail both times. Then something told me to try again before I cried Woefully.

And Then, It powered on.

Tech issue is temporarily delayed..

FU Microsoft.


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2008)

Harvest it for parts. :3


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 12, 2008)

Red ring of death is warranted FOR life.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 12, 2008)

I really wasn't thinking about the RoD when I read the title of this page...


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 12, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Time to buy a new one!  Enjoy your quality Microsoft hardware.



The RRoD is warranted for life, unlike sonys brick where you loose all warranty, period...and it can happen when theres a power surge, or just randomly like the 360's RRoD. Also the same thing with the wii but thats a rare one.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 12, 2008)

Its only remotely pathetic when you have to warrenty your electronic products for life.  

Electrolytic caps have a working life of ~20 years, so what happens after that?

Best part is 3 years is now the equivilent of the 360's life.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 12, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Its only remotely pathetic when you have to warrenty your electronic products for life.
> 
> Electrolytic caps have a working life of ~20 years, so what happens after that?



Just the RRoD is warranted for life. because they know its a possible issue and they dealt with it like they should of done.

RAM is warranted for life, some mobo's, some cpus are warranted for like 10-12 years...

The length of the warranty doesn't usually show how bad a product is unless its little or no warranty on something that has issues...such as the PS3 even though I am buying one, if it gets bricked the day I buy it, there is no warranty on it and the thing becomes a brick, just good for parts and thats it...


----------



## Tudd (Jun 12, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Just the RRoD is warranted for life. because they know its a possible issue and they dealt with it like they should of done.
> 
> RAM is warranted for life, some mobo's, some cpus are warranted for like 10-12 years...
> 
> The length of the warranty doesn't usually show how bad a product is unless its little or no warranty on something that has issues...such as the PS3 even though I am buying one, if it gets bricked the day I buy it, there is no warranty on it and the thing becomes a brick, just good for parts and thats it...


 
It's just a little joke against Microsoft. If the warranty was implimented from the begining I wouldn't have been so concerned, but since it was a direct result of the number of device failures it sheds a bad light on the overall design of the console in terms of reliability.

Also, since when did Microsoft cover the RROD for life? Last I heard, as well as what I just read on Xbox.com, RROD is covered for three years. Which IS a very good thing, and I do respect Microsoft for taking the blame on this one, but Lifetime?


----------



## Drayen (Jun 12, 2008)

*hugs his PS3* You won't die on me anytime soon, will you? Nooooooo... of course not. No evil red lights...

Main reasons why I didn't buy 360:
1) Almost all games that are released for 360 I can play on my PC
2) 360 breaks a lot
3) PS3 has free on-line community
4) PS3 has better hardware
5) Blu-Ray
Five undeniable facts, donno about anything else.
I like games that are released for PS3 more (Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Metal Gear solid etc.) then the X-Box ones, but that's a matter of taste.
And you can remove the HDD and still have your warranty. And no need to buy additional equipment like Wi-Fi...
Okay, that's enough ^^;

Anyway, VERY glad everything is okay! I guess it was just a fake alarm.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 12, 2008)

Drayen said:


> *hugs his PS3* You won't die on me anytime soon, will you? Nooooooo... of course not. No evil red lights...
> 
> Main reasons why I didn't buy 360:
> 1) Almost all games that are released for 360 I can play on my PC
> ...


 
Sadly, I had to say goodbye to my PS3 just a little while ago. ._. Since launch back in '06 it's been good to me. Although I can definately say, thank you Mastercard warranty!

As for your 5 reasons all except the first apply to me. But in those cases where a must-play game comes out for 360, I simply go over to a friends house who has it. 

As a side note: 2 and 4 are pretty much the same.  Also for the HDD removal, 360 users can only use the official HDD's, meanwhile PS3 users can use any 2.5" HDD.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 12, 2008)

> 360 users can only use the official HDD's meanwhile PS3 users can use any 2.5" HDD.


... WHAT!?

I'm absolutely sure I read SOMEWHERE that any other 2.5" SATA HDD crammed into that tiny little case would... ARGH. I'm gonna go do some research, kthxbye.

[Edit] Nevermind. It says you need a specific drive to do it. This is why I got myself back into PS2 gaming.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 12, 2008)

Anonymous1157 said:


> ... WHAT!?
> 
> I'm absolutely sure I read SOMEWHERE that any other 2.5" SATA HDD crammed into that tiny little case would... ARGH. I'm gonna go do some research, kthxbye.


 
The most I heard was some concern about 7200 RPM drives causing too much power drain and too much extra heat. I've yet to hear anything negative about upgrading the PS3 HDD. 

Also I recall seeing a comparison between the stock drive and a SSD. Interesting results.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 12, 2008)

I meant the 360. Wow, I really need to make myself clearer.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 12, 2008)

Jeeesh ps3 owners this is a thread about his xbox off get out and stop trying to have a fanboy argument... because thats what it is rapidly turning into  

To answer the question xboxs do that but just ring up microsoft and they will ask you to return your xbox they will fix it and send it back to you for a small fee/ free i'm not sure


----------



## Tudd (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Jeeesh ps3 owners this is a thread about his xbox off get out and stop trying to have a fanboy argument... because thats what it is rapidly turning into
> 
> To answer the question xboxs do that but just ring up microsoft and they will ask you to return your xbox they will fix it and send it back to you for a small fee/ free i'm not sure


 
I wasn't aware PS3 fanboys admitted they've had their console break down on them. ;P

From what I've heard from 360 owners, Microsoft isn't fastest at their replacement program. This coming from a friend of mine whos on his sixth 360 with no intentions of getting rid of it. Now, consider one persons case isn't anything to go by either.

SUMMARY: Congratulations on having your 360 come back from the dead and most importantly enjoy gaming!


----------



## Alex Saab (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, well here's the sit-rep.

It did, and DIED FOREVER.
I made it work for one day.
But yeah, other than that, It'll probably be repaired and sent back to me.
I doubt I'll get a new one.
Oh faithful Xbox, you have served me valiantly, from the Depths of Oblivion, to the Halos in the sky.
It is indeed, your time to rest.
I feel downtrodden, but I am not angry at it, it did it's job well.
I am proud to own a 360.
X3

Microsoft will fix it for free.
They know I'm badass, ranked like, 100,000 something in the states.
Which is pretty damn good.


----------

